# Poll: Does it look bad to fish from your sailboat?



## saurav16 (Mar 22, 2007)

I wanted to take a quick poll:

Does it look bad to fish from your sailboat?

Oops submitted this in the wrong forum, meant general interest!


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

This depends on whether you are catching fish or just wetting the hook.


----------



## saurav16 (Mar 22, 2007)

haha good point!


----------



## vsailor (Jun 5, 2007)

I don't think it's bad in the slightest!!..you're on a boat..on the water...with a fishing rod...what else do you need??


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

Normally, I seem to just feed them.


----------



## Kernix (Oct 5, 2006)

Don't see why it would - before boats under power, fishing was done from large and small boats.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Who the hell cares, if it feels good, do it!!! Sailing is to leave all that caring nonsense behind. AH-OOOOOO-GAH


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

Only if you don't clean up the blood after you kill em!


----------



## kananumpua (Jan 2, 2006)

Also, must have a beer in one hand and your girl in the other.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Who gives a damn? If I cared how I looked, I wouldn't have bought a steel boat that looks like a geometer's nightmare. When I haul the fish aboard, I just whack it on any part of the boat. BOOM: dead fish.

It saves the precious vodka for better uses.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

Is there any cutting boards that are better then another for cleaning the fish ?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Not at all. Most sailboats look better with a couple of extra sticks poking out of them anyways.....

We actually have about 16 different outfits on ours, from easy-to-use spincasters for the kiddies to h/d Penn and Shimano conventional reels and rods, a bunch of 12-15 lb. spinning combos and 5 fly rods. Plus 3 crates of tackle. But we usually troll only one rod at a time when the sails are up, 'cuz a single hook-up can be a handfull enough, while twin strikes will drive you mad.

BTW, though I enjoy using the flyrods the most, I don't use them if we're hungry. 'Cuz I still suck at it.........

RB


----------



## STARWINDY (Apr 20, 2007)

i have been known to cook some of my best on-board meals with fresh caught fish and crabs...i hate when folks think that because you have a sailboat that you are an ascot wearing snob and above fishing. I have found it quite acceptable to fish with my ascot.


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

STARWINDY said:


> i have been known to cook some of my best on-board meals with fresh caught fish and crabs...i hate when folks think that because you have a sailboat that you are an ascot wearing snob and above fishing. I have found it quite acceptable to fish with my ascot.


Ascot?? Is that some sort of a dog??

I'm very careful in picking jobs where I don't need to wear a coat & Tie...especially the Tie.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Fishing poles are heavy...

Besides with all the sea food and nice fishe reaturants along the portuguese coast...why bother???


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Giulietta said:


> Fishing poles are heavy...
> 
> Besides with all the sea food and nice fishe reaturants along the portuguese coast...why bother???


They're now made of fibreglass and carbon and graphite. As of the early 80's...............


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Here you go. Give these a spin.........

Amazon.com: The Cruiser's Handbook of Fishing: Books: Scott Bannerot,Wendy Bannerot

Hawaii Fishing Lures Official Website - Lures, Tackle, Gifts and More!: SAILBOAT LURES

Fishing for Dinner from Sailboat


----------



## welshwind (Feb 27, 2005)

*It is OK on my boat ...*

In fact, it was a concession I made to my wife to put rod holders on the stern rails. She is the fisherperson, not me. Using Dipsy-Divers, we troll for salmon when the winds get really light.


----------



## edroberts1943 (Sep 6, 2005)

*What kind of a sailor would care?*

Why would you care if it looks good. Damn! Who do you think is looking at you anyway?


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Ask that sort of question to all the over-tatooed freaks walking the streets today!


----------



## LittleMissMagic (Oct 13, 2006)

A sailboat underway seems to travel at that perfect trolling speed for fishing most of the time. If you do catch anything (I'm on a twenty year catching drought myself), you might have dinner for when you get where you are going. Besides if we sailors cared about what someone else thought we wouldn't be sailing to begin with.


----------

